# What a difference a knee (and a year) makes. Review.



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Just for your amusement I pulled this one out of the Way Back Machine.

MB1 3/30/05*

Riding to work on July 25 2003 I got hit by a car that ran a red light. The impact with the car fractured my kneecap and the fall to the ground broke my helmet. Other than that I was fine, hardly a bruise or scratch on me.

The leg was immobilized for 5 weeks to allow the fracture to close. However the doc was very understanding and allowed me to start therapy after 4 weeks and on August 30 I went for my first ride in over a month-it was one of the best 15 miles I have ever ridden.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Fall-Recovery.*

While I was unable to ride Miss M would get in a long ride on Saturday and we would do something together on Sunday-so she stayed in great shape. I on the other hand lost a lot of fitness. I figured to slowly and carefully increase my mileage and in perhaps 6-8 weeks I would be ready for a century.

Fat chance; in two weeks I was bored with slow and steady. I did my first century on the 14th and have pretty much done at least one century a week ever since. Late in September Hurricane Isabel blew through the area but we didn't let that stop us, with a little help from LenJ we got in a century that weekend too. By the end of the month the knee was even strong enough that I was starting to get out of the saddle instead of having to sit all the time.

October was a great month and we extended our riding out into the countryside as fall moved in. By November I was in good enough shape for a weeklong ride on the California coast. Miss M pulled a BOB trailer a lot of the days, I think that was the only thing that allowed me to keep up with her by the end of the trip-great riding though.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Surviving-Winter.*

Good thing we like riding in the cold, it was a hard winter but we were out every weekend. Sometimes if the weather was really bad we would just ride around and explore the town but since few other cyclists were out it was good riding. On really cold days (and there were a lot of them) my knee ached a lot but seemed to be fine when I warmed up.

Miss M got a Waterford fixte for Christmas and really took to it. Her riding has really improved making it a larger challenge to catch up with her-but fun. Amazingly where she has improved the most is going down hill. Who would have thought that riding fixed would make you a better descender?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Extending-Spring.*

When spring finally arrived we gradually increased our miles until we quite easily did a 215-mile ride. Of course we had to get out and experience the cherry blossoms but I think we most enjoyed leading and riding the Single Speed Century and meeting and riding with a lot of folks from RBR. Often my knee would ache when I got off the bike but it was fine while riding-good enough for me.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Summer-a pot of gold.*

This summer has been great. We have done several organized rides including the Nightmare Ride up in Lancaster, PA (when Miss M found out that she was the first female finisher she said, "I could have gone a lot faster if I didn't wait for you so much." Gee, thanks!)

Since that ride we have mostly been riding fixed and long. I think I am finally just about over the injury; except for being really careful at intersections that is. Oh, and I seem to have rediscovered my passion for riding.

So today I am celebrating a year of good health and great riding. And I wanted to take this opportunity to remind you-take care out there and remember to love every minute of it.


----------



## 633 (Feb 10, 2004)

*Nice*

Great review. Love your ride reports, and glad the healing went well!


----------



## Beantown (Nov 29, 2001)

*Many Thanks!*

I always enjoy your reports and photos.
Congrats on your agressive recovery too.

Your neck of the woods looks very similar to what I experience when I put about 40 miles or so between me and Boston. Only more so. Very wide open and rural. Western Ma. and southern NH. is a bit "vest pocketish" in size compared to your area.

Thanks again!


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Great Photography*

especially for a self-described hobbyist. Double rainbow was a fitting choice for the closing post!

My torn meniscus surgery this July had a different prognosis (shorter immobilization) but has given me similar recovery challenges and extra opportunities to watch TdF, like your picture! The loss of fitness is frustrating. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## BigFatSal (Jul 10, 2003)

*Is there a book in the works yet???*



MB1 said:


> This summer has been great. We have done several organized rides including the Nightmare Ride up in Lancaster, PA (when Miss M found out that she was the first female finisher she said, "I could have gone a lot faster if I didn't wait for you so much." Gee, thanks!)
> 
> Since that ride we have mostly been riding fixed and long. I think I am finally just about over the injury; except for being really careful at intersections that is. Oh, and I seem to have rediscovered my passion for riding.
> 
> So today I am celebrating a year of good health and great riding. And I wanted to take this opportunity to remind you-take care out there and remember to love every minute of it.



Dear MB1 and Miss M:

Have you ever thought of putting all these great ride reports together and making a book?

With all the digital technology available today, it might be something worth looking into.... Your ride reports are terrific and you've taken many great shots. I like the mystery of not seeing you (no offense!) and just seeing rear view shots and occasional obscured side view shots of Miss M.... The consistent anonymity is kinda cool, putting the empahsis on the scenery, the ride, and almost allowing you and Miss M be some sort of representatives of all cyclists. 

Could make for an interesting book.

Thanks and keep up the great work!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 2, 2003)

i'm healing frm a small six stitches gash on my knee. although i fell when mtn biking, i'm kinda freaked in the middle of traffic.. the knee is healing but the self confidence needs a boost..


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*Great recap of a year of cycling -*

and always great photos!

Thanks for all the great reports, pic’s, and inspiration to ride (regardless of the weather conditions). I think about your snow rides when I’m caught in the rain: I always think “could be worse, could be snowing”!!!

Ride on!!!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

*Great report, as usual.*

Glad I got to join you on a few of those rides. Fall fixed century, perhaps?


----------



## MarkS (Feb 3, 2004)

*Here's to many more happy anniversaries on the bike*

I broke my shoulder on July 3, 2003. My wife is getting tired of my mentioning several one-year anniversaries after my fall -- my first ride, my first century. But, there is something significant to the passage of a year. I always enjoy your pictures and was privileged to be part of the Single Speed Sentury even though I do not have a fixed gear bike (but, I did do my best to keep in the spirit of the ride and not shift). Here's to many happy anniversaries of your return to the bike and many more ride reports.


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*MB1 You give hope to us all that are injured.*

This has been the second bad season for me. July 2003 I had a discsectomy on my L-4 & L-5 discs. My back was so weak when I would ride and had a sharp pain every time I sneezed. I finally felt strong going into this riding season. Working on my new/OLD house this Spring took up all my time.......along with the new baby in June. I then damaged my knee while kneeling for hours on the wood porch floor reputtying windows. I tore the meniscus and had surgery August 2 nd. The doctor said no riding untill he sees me at the end of September. He also said I have arthritis of the patella probably due to the many years of hard riding. He also said I shouldn't include hills into my riding routs. Yeah right! Thats not going to happen in Connecticut. I'll have to adapt and spin a little more. Man, I can't wait to get back out. Well, the best time of the year for riding is comming and I will enjoy every minute!


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*glad you are back riding...*

As for most of us, I've crashed also. Feb '00, went down after blowing front tire, fractured 5 ribs, concussion (with a helmet). Back on my bike in 8 weeks.

I remember reading your posts, you are one of the few "old timers" from the forum still around.

Keep the rubber side down- good to hear from you.

Dino


----------



## zooog (Mar 18, 2002)

you make recovery look easy(which it is not).......your reports are always enjoyed.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Great Pics as always*

MB1- Nice to see you've made a complete, or almost complete, recovery, back on the road and enjoying the ride. You and the Mrs. get in some pretty good rides, in all conditions, and I really enjoy the photos and the commentary. Keep it up and keep on rolling!


----------



## Al1943 (Jun 23, 2003)

Great pics, thanks. Welcome back to the world.

~Al


----------



## spot (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice pics and story as always. God to see you had a good recovery. You and the Mrs. always motivate me to get out and ride.
My Surly Cross Check is just about done and I'm looking forward to putting alot of miles on it. Does the Mrs. ride a Books saddle? I just bought one and trying to get my wife to buy one also.

Thanks again
Spot


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Brooks are our favorite.*



spot said:


> Does the Mrs. ride a Books saddle? I just bought one and trying to get my wife to buy one also.


We ride crazy miles and even with that it takes Miss M a good month to break in a new Brooks saddle. Of course she only weighs 100 lbs or so. She used to use Terry Butterfly saddles but she is much happier with the Brooks Finesse or the B17.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Thanks*



MB1 said:


> We ride crazy miles and even with that it takes Miss M a good month to break in a new Brooks saddle. Of course she only weighs 100 lbs or so. She used to use Terry Butterfly saddles but she is much happier with the Brooks Finesse or the B17.


I also really appreciate your posts. I sold an older Raleigh Comp Carlton a few years ago with a very well broken in Brooks saddle on it, I miss the saddle more than the bike. Maybe get another one one of these days.

On your fixies, what gearing do you two use most of the time, or all of the time? Just curious about that.

Thanks.
Mike.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

treebound said:


> I also really appreciate your posts. I sold an older Raleigh Comp Carlton a few years ago with a very well broken in Brooks saddle on it, I miss the saddle more than the bike. Maybe get another one one of these days.
> 
> On your fixies, what gearing do you two use most of the time, or all of the time? Just curious about that.
> 
> ...


I am a spinner so I usually run either 39/16 or 17 with 700C wheels. Miss M tends to push a bigger gear than I so she is set up with 42/16 or 15 on 650C wheels. We don't really have any problems with any of the hills around here.


----------



## treebound (Oct 16, 2003)

*Thank you*



MB1 said:


> I am a spinner so I usually run either 39/16 or 17 with 700C wheels. Miss M tends to push a bigger gear than I so she is set up with 42/16 or 15 on 650C wheels. We don't really have any problems with any of the hills around here.


My track bike has a 48/15, and the road fixie has a 44 chainring with a flipflop 16 fixed/18freewheel side. Not sure how that's going to work out here in Wisconsin yet.

Looking forward to your next ride photo report.

Mike.


----------



## Jamieshankland (Jan 8, 2005)

Glad to see your back! I spent this winter rehabbing both my knees, one a torn ACL/cartlidge and the other a hairline fracture in both my kneecap, femor nuckle and a slight tear in my MCL. I agree how much a pair of healthier knees makse for a better ride!


----------

